# Color/Mixing/Pouring Containers?



## LBussy (Jun 4, 2015)

I really lack any good containers with which to portion out soap for coloring and whatnot.  I was looking for something cheap-ish and saw these on Brambleberry:




Easy Pour Mixing and Measuring Container - $5.75

The price doesn't seem horrible, and they look like they will do what I want.  Anyone tried these?  Or maybe have a better idea?


----------



## not_ally (Jun 4, 2015)

Lee, I use these - I think they might be cheaper on Amazon, though, check - when I pour into divided molds (actually they are essential then, at least for me).  Otherwise I use disposable cups for mixing swirl colors b/c I find those (a) too big and (b) a PITA to clean b/c the batter always leaves a film of oil on them.  I know it is bad for the planet, but I use SO much water and detergent trying to clean batter off of plastic, and it never works perfectly.  I buy the disposables, in a couple of different sizes (for different swirl amounts) at Costco or Smart and Final.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks B.  I have not seen them anywhere else.  If you happen to remember how you found them on Amazon lemme know?


----------



## not_ally (Jun 4, 2015)

Lee, just went and looked.  They actually weren't *that* much cheaper, about 50c each, but free shipping (although it looks like that takes a couple of weeks.)  I think when I bought them somone was discounting a two-pack or something. I do have a bunch of them, if you end up using dividers - eg, to do a Taiwan swirl - you really do need at least three. 

I guess it is called a "funnel pitcher", I don't think I would have looked for either of those words!

Here's the amazon link:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002YL5ZSU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 4, 2015)

Try Midland Hardware online, on their site just search for Norpro 3040 they are $2.92 each and I had 5 delivered for less than $20. Amazon had a reasonable price until last week, and they went up $3.00 each over night. I  really like them, they are big enough to hold a pound of batter, and put the stick blender in the cup to mix colors. I do a lot of drop swirls and you have a little more control with the funnel spout.


----------



## Jstar (Jun 4, 2015)

I dont make very _large_ batches, so I just use regular 4 cup plastic measuring cups..you can pick them up at most dollar stores..dollar tree etc..I also premix my colorants in oil in those larger jello shot plastic cups you can get at any liquor store..I buy a large container full and get probably 100 of those for cheap.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 5, 2015)

seconding that theres a lot of decent pouring vessels at the dollar tree if you go poking around, if you're looking for cheap


----------



## newbie (Jun 5, 2015)

I have the BB ones and I got them when they were on the web discount. I like them and like being able to get a SB'er in there and they direct your pour very well. Admittedly, I use paper cups far far more frequently because I like the quick clean up and not having to use gallons of water cleaning, but this type of pitcher certainly has its utility.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 5, 2015)

I use the plastic measuring cups from Dollar Tree as well.  Most times though, I use plastic cups so I can just dispose of them.   I have looked at the funnel cups but don't want to spend the money.   Elements Bath and Body carry them too for 4.95 each.


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 5, 2015)

The Bramble Berry ones are the Norpro ones.  Cheaper by far on Amazon when you factor in the shipping and frankly the shipping was quick from Amazon compared to BB.   I had those, I'm not a fan, the narrow spout can get plugged quickly if the batter thickens at all.  I love the Ikea measuring cups, they hold lots, the stick blender fits in them, and they pour well.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 5, 2015)

Having the name helps, thank you all.  I have perused the local Dollar stores and come up empty oddly enough - they ALWAYS seem to have something.  Not this time.

The Mrs. LOVES Ikea and we have one local so I may get some of the pour spout ones foe some stuff, and a few of the Ikea ones for others.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 5, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> The Bramble Berry ones are the Norpro ones.  Cheaper by far on Amazon when you factor in the shipping and frankly the shipping was quick from Amazon compared to BB.   I had those, I'm not a fan, the narrow spout can get plugged quickly if the batter thickens at all.  I love the Ikea measuring cups, they hold lots, the stick blender fits in them, and they pour well.


The only thing I like them for is when I am transferring fragrance out of my 10 lb totes into bottles. Saves me using a funnel. I do not really like them for soaping. The batter gets stuck in the funnel portion


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 5, 2015)

I use glass measuring cups - I find that FOs can stick to plastic and it can b e hard to get the smell out. I squeegee out most of the soap with a silicone spatula, let the cups sit for a day or two, then wash them with hot water. By that point the soap is mostly soap and not mostly oils, so it works like soap and comes off much more easily.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm like Dixie, I use glass/ceramic to measure/add oils, disposables for separate smaller swirling amounts, small ceramic/glass/steel mixing containers for mixing colorant/adding FO.  At this point I only have one messy plastic lye batter container, the big mixing one that everything goes into.  It is just so much easier to clean that way.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 5, 2015)

Anybody make lip balm in the BB and Norpro type containers? I think that long narrow spout would be perfect for filling lip balm tubes. I have the tray, but balm still dribbles down the side of my measuring cup. Are the cups microwave safe? Can you get them hot enough to melt beeswax without them melting?


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll echo other folks... I have those and really don't like them unless I'm pouring very thin into loaf divider where my target is really narrow. They dribble and clog when when the batter is at a medium trace. Since I leave my soap dishes to harden for a few days... any leftover batter is a pita to clean out of the groove. 

I try to limit my disposables, so I use painter's mixing containers I got from Home Depot.  

For pre-mixing colorants, I like to use metal condiment cups that I picked up from my grocery store clearance section for ten cents each. They wipe out cleanly and I don't have to worry about my mini-frother scratching off bits of plastic coating like when I used dixie cups. This is what they look like: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000K9WTLO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## LBussy (Jun 5, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Anybody make lip balm in the BB and Norpro type containers? I think that long narrow spout would be perfect for filling lip balm tubes. I have the tray, but balm still dribbles down the side of my measuring cup. Are the cups microwave safe? Can you get them hot enough to melt beeswax without them melting?


That's a good observation.  I can tell you lots of things that DON'T work for lip balm.


----------



## SoapStory (Jun 24, 2015)

Best prices I've found, big plus, excellent customer service. http://www.midlandhardware.com/166982.html#.VYtZJHD3arU


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jun 24, 2015)

RusticEscentuals carries the funnel pitchers in 2 sizes, but I don't remember the price. 

I mix most things in cheap paint cups from the hardware store. They are flexible enough for me to pinch into a semblance of a spout. I also use paper cups in a variety of sizes. But sometimes I do love that long thin spout for precise pouring.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 25, 2015)

These aren't the cheapest, but they are very good at what they do. No drips or dribbles. http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/697762-accu-pour-measuring-pitcher.html


----------



## kumudini (Jun 25, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Anybody make lip balm in the BB and Norpro type containers? I think that long narrow spout would be perfect for filling lip balm tubes. I have the tray, but balm still dribbles down the side of my measuring cup. Are the cups microwave safe? Can you get them hot enough to melt beeswax without them melting?








This was what I used last time Dixie, it was perfect, small enough for my small batch and perfect pour, with that edge. This is what I used to use in India to froth up my coffee( need 2 for that) and sometimes just drink in. It is stainless steel, could go in my smallest sauce pan. You would need a pot holder though as it gets hot.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 25, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> These aren't the cheapest, but they are very good at what they do. No drips or dribbles. http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/697762-accu-pour-measuring-pitcher.html


Do they seem to work okay for mixing/SB-ing too DeeAnna?  I was avoiding "square" bottoms.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 26, 2015)

I use the 1 L (32 oz) containers for stick blending lotions and soap batter. Because they are tall and narrow, these pitchers work really well for SB'ing. I don't have any particular reservation about the square bottom for SB'ing. The 0.5 L (16 oz) containers work also, but they are not much larger across than the diameter of the bell on my SB. That makes it a bit harder to mix things up properly. A mini blender would be great for those.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 26, 2015)

Perfect, thank you.

I don't know that I've had or would have issues with the square bottom, it was just something that I got in my head.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes, it is a little harder clean out a tight corner with a spatula vs. cleaning out a rounded one. But it's not a big deal for me. I like how sturdy the containers are and the fact that the sharp spout doesn't drip. The inexpensive pitchers at the dollar store are too flimsy for my taste and are more "square" rather than tall-narrow, so my SB doesn't work quite as well. I tried 'em first, and am still happier with the other pitchers.


----------

